# A good Read on some Mistakes we Make



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

A lot of times we make mistakes with our dogs that we don't even know we are doing. 

This is a great article on some of the mistakes that owners/handlers make. I thought you guys might like it as well.

http://www.sacramentodogbehavior.com/6mistakesbmod.htm

To me, timing is so very important. It is a mistake that some of us make and not realize it. Great read.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Good article. Thanks for posting. 

I got a lesson in timing when I was training Dash for Retriever Tests. I used clicker training early on with great success and did use a lot of clicker work in his retrieve, hold and give training. But during early training for Retriever tests I had abandoned the clicker and was verbally praising and clapping at the moment Dash got to the bumper or bird. Once he had it down and I had moved on to other things, all of a sudden on retrieves Dash started running to the bird and just standing there looking at me. After some frustration and trial and error, I figured out the only thing that would get him to pick the bird up on his own was clapping and praising him. Once I did that he would then pick the bird up and retrieve it to hand as normal. I had made a mistake with the timing of my praise and created the problem. From early repitition and behavior shaping I created a situation where it required a praise or clap from me for assurance to pick up the bird. In the hunt test situation, I am not allowed to praise or encourage the dog until after the bird has been picked up. It was entirely my fault and he was only doing what he had inadvertently been trained to do.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Great article, and a good refresher. 
Even if we have learned something before, its easy to overlook some of it later on in your dogs life.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

A very good article. I can't help but feel that sometimes I or my husband or daughter set the puppy up for failure. Especially with crate training which has never gone well. We lack consistency amongst ourselves, use the wrong words or are often just to soft in training and listening to what the dog is telling us. I believe that my successes are hers and vice versa.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good article. Some of what was written was more familiar than I'd like to admit. : Thanks for posting.


----------

